# Heroes Season 1(#8)---11/13/06-'Seven Minutes to Midnight'



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2006)

[imagel]http://www.robertsilvey.com/notes/images/doomsday_clock_bulletin.jpg[/imagel]




*"Seven Minutes to Midnight"*






*Star*:  *Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders)  * 

Recurring Role: * Clea DuVall (Audrey) * 

Guest Star:  *Jayma Mays (Charlie) * 




While mourning for his father in India, Suresh must determine how to proceed after encountering strange dreams of the past. Niki begins to understand herself. As Hiro and Ando continue their trek to New York, they meet up with an interesting person while stopping at a diner. Peter continues to hunt for one of Isaac's paintings that has been sold, and even enlists Nathan's help. Claire focuses on getting ready for homecoming with the hopes of returning to normalcy in her life. Meanwhile her father is occupied with another hero.​
Tick...tick...tick.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 13, 2006)

The descriptions of this week's and last week's show are very interesting, since they don't seem to have matched the episodes all that well.


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 14, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The descriptions of this week's and last week's show are very interesting, since they don't seem to have matched the episodes all that well.




That is fast becoming a recurring theme in these episode writeup's it seems.


----------



## Pseudonym (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish I had Hiro's powers, then I'd move ahead to next Monday.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Nov 14, 2006)

A much better episode ths week than last.  Not much happened - but a more enjoyable...watch all the same.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 14, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> A much better episode ths week than last.  Not much happened - but a more enjoyable...watch all the same.



Yes. No. Yes. A lot happened in that we learned almost as much in this one episode as we have in any two or three of the others. For example: Syler _does_ have some telekinetic ability. How Claire ended up as Bennet's adopted daughter. That the guy who tried to snatch the girl from Matt and the FBI chick actually was Syler. (That seemed most likey, but I wasn't 100% sure.) That Claire's timeline is in sync with everyone else's. Etc.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Syler _does_ have some telekinetic ability.




We knew that, we just saw more of it



> How Claire ended up as Bennet's adopted daughter.




I missed that, what did we learn?


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> I wish I had Hiro's powers, then I'd move ahead to next Monday.




Haha.  The previews for next week looked pretty darned good.  Finally gonna figure out that whole 'save the cheerleader, save the world thing' apparently, unless the previews are inaccurrate.



> Niki begins to understand herself.




Did I miss some of the show, or was she not even in this one at all?

And... nevermind, yeah we all know that 'synopsis' was pretty poorly written.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> That Claire's timeline is in sync with everyone else's.




I thought that was proven last week when the girl who had befriended the Indian called Claire's father to mention his leaving.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 14, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 'save the cheerleader, save the world thing'




My God, what have we come to when the fate of the world depends on some vapid, bleach blonde adolecent cheerleader?

Forgetting that the world does not deserve to be saved... besides, if you save if, then Cylons are gonna show up any minue now anyway.

We saw neither hide nor hair of Niki, but she is apparently back next week. However, I would not bet money that she - or the Senator wanna-be - will come down on the side of the "save the world" people.

It was also interesting that in the exposition Claire's father gave, he revealed that some group has been collecting heroes for at least 14 years.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> My God, what have we come to when the fate of the world depends on some vapid, bleach blonde adolecent cheerleader?




Well, I think it has everything to do with her power and less the 'bleach blond adolescent cheerleader' part.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 14, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I think it has everything to do with her power and less the 'bleach blond adolescent cheerleader' part.




Which raises thequestion of whether or not Sylar can kill her given her regenerative powers.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 14, 2006)

Definitely an improvement. I would have liked this a couple of weeks ago. But at least we got some real answers and actual plot development. Next week looks even better.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Which raises thequestion of whether or not Sylar can kill her given her regenerative powers.




Well, stab something in her head and she's down.  She doesn't regenerate when she would normally be dead.  I wonder what would have happened had her arms then been cut off and moved [or hidden, incinerated, etc].


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 14, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, stab something in her head and she's down.  She doesn't regenerate when she would normally be dead.  I wonder what would have happened had her arms then been cut off and moved [or hidden, incinerated, etc].






And more to the point, Sylar's MO involves removal of the brain which apparently is his way of taking their powers for his own.    His is the real story I'm interested in seeing.    What makes him tick and why is he whacking only specific hero's and not all?   He clearly had a shot at Hiro but did not take it.    He has to have some way of knowing they have abilities.   It could not have been coincidence that led him to a small dinner out in the middle of nowhere.


Was it me or did the outline of Sylar look very Sean Bean like this last episode?    I had heard rumors of his name being mentioned on IMDB, and maybe that is what my mind is making me see when I watch it and see the shadowy figure, but I could swear it looked like him a little.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Saylar, maybe the kid's name in Suresh dreams, it was something like S - INLAR, could it be...14 years later?  Mmmmmm.  

Claire bear is not a bleach blonde.  

Saylar is fast at brain removal.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Which raises thequestion of whether or not Sylar can kill her given her regenerative powers.




Well we know that if something is lodged in her brain she can't regenerate. So if Sylar slices her like he did the waitress, she will quite dead


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Saylar, maybe the kid's name in Suresh dreams, it was something like S - INLAR, could it be...14 years later?  Mmmmmm.




I was under the impression that that was his sister who died.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 14, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Was it me or did the outline of Sylar look very Sean Bean like this last episode?    I had heard rumors of his name being mentioned on IMDB, and maybe that is what my mind is making me see when I watch it and see the shadowy figure, but I could swear it looked like him a little.




Not Sean Bean.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Saylar is fast at brain removal.




Well, looks like he's a master of telekinesis, so instead of cutting away the brain, he just telekinetically removes it, I suppose.


----------



## Pseudonym (Nov 14, 2006)

I did like the nice juxtaposition of the waitress cutting the top off of a can and the top of her own head getting cut off.


----------



## Grymar (Nov 14, 2006)

Probably the best episode yet, I think.   Hiro's quest and the picture reminded me of either Somewhere in Time or the original Shining movie.


----------



## dravot (Nov 14, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Yes. No. Yes. A lot happened in that we learned almost as much in this one episode as we have in any two or three of the others. For example: Syler _does_ have some telekinetic ability. How Claire ended up as Bennet's adopted daughter. That the guy who tried to snatch the girl from Matt and the FBI chick actually was Syler. (That seemed most likey, but I wasn't 100% sure.) That Claire's timeline is in sync with everyone else's. Etc.




We learned:

- Circumstances about how Matt the psi-cop and Radioactive Man, including that the Haitian (Evil Dad's Mindwipe guy?) was present when it happened, and that they woke up 2 days later.
- We verified that Matt the psi-cop and Radioactive Man have marks on them - are they the beginnings of the half-helix symbol?  I think so
- Radioactive Man is now on the loose, whereabouts unknown
- Evil Dad's been tracking 'heroes' for 14 years, maybe more
- Eden seems to have persuasive powers
- Now we know how Hiro will learn perfect english - by going back in time and hanging out with the waitress
- Evil Dad knows that Sylar will kill Claire-bear tomorrow, at homecoming (how does he know that?)
- Evil Dad may or may not be evil, but he definitely uses evil techniques to achieve his goals
- Mohinder may have powers of his own - dream powers to observe the past

Tons happened.

I think that people want pure action scenes as the only form of getting things done.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 14, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> And more to the point, Sylar's MO involves removal of the brain which apparently is his way of taking their powers for his own.




I don't recall any actual evidence that Sylar is taking brains to steal powers.  I think that's entirely supposition on our part.

However, I hold to the supposition myself.  And given that, saving the cheerleader seems quite a reasonable thing to do.  Not because she's important, or that she'll do something wonderful in the future, but because her power would probably make Sylar pretty much unstoppable.  

My current thought - if Sylar gets the cheerleader, it requires Radioactive Man there to go nova on his butt to kill him.  Or, alternatively, with her power he can steal Radioactive Man's power, and use it to such degrees and still survive himself - so he can go *boom* defending himself against the heroes.  

Either way, without her power, he can be stopped without destroying NYC...


----------



## dravot (Nov 14, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Not Sean Bean.




The rumor that would not die.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

I am thinking the marks are implants for tracking the gifted and are different from Nikki's tatoo/mark as she as far as we know has yet to be taken.


----------



## atom crash (Nov 14, 2006)

> I am thinking the marks are implants for tracking the gifted and are different from Nikki's tatoo/mark as she as far as we know has yet to be taken.




Unless she's already been taken in the past. This is just a theory, but it seems to make sense. Mr Bennet wasn't interested in her in the hotel when they took Petrelli. Maybe it's because they've already bagged and tagged her. And maybe they found Petrelli by tracking Niki. And her split personality could possibly be a side effect of the Haitian guy's mindwipe ability.



> What makes (Syler) tick and why is he whacking only specific hero's and not all? He clearly had a shot at Hiro but did not take it. He has to have some way of knowing they have abilities. It could not have been coincidence that led him to a small dinner out in the middle of nowhere.




It's my assumption that Syler and Bennet are rounding up supers (independently of each other, of course, and for different purposes) using the same info, gained partly from Chandra Suresh's research. Syler killed Suresh, and Bennet had been in the apartment before Mohinder got there. Bennet has only now become aware that there's a guy out there who can teleport, and he got that info from Eden's phone call last week. Syler doesn't know who Hiro is or what is powers are. However, now that he's used them at the diner and apparently hooked up with the speed-learner girl in the past, Hiro may be in danger of losing his head next.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 14, 2006)

Sucks to be Radioactive Man. Anyway, I wonder what the upper limits of his powers are... could he, or Sylar if he takes the powers, blow up NYC?

Does Hiro save the waitress, and how far back did he go and how does he get back? Wait around for the normal flow of time or squint his eyes and travel forwards?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Does Hiro save the waitress, and how far back did he go and how does he get back? Wait around for the normal flow of time or squint his eyes and travel forwards?



I figure he learns a very important lesson with the girl, playing with the timeline.  I also think it was only about five weeks, because that was he was gone for his first trip to New York, it went boom and he found the artist dead with his brain pan empty, just don't think he can be in the same space at the same time.  He lost five weeks and now filling in the time.  Not knowing their timeline makes it interesting.  

The question, is the artist safe now because of being taken?


----------



## dravot (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I figure he learns a very important lesson with the girl, playing with the timeline.  Why, he was so concerned when he came back and talked to Peter.




At the very least, he learns English from the waitress.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 14, 2006)

The file from Mohinder's dad's drawer says "SANJOG, Iyer", which doesn't evoke Sylar/Silar to me, but it's also not the name of Mohinder's little sister, whose last name is presumably Suresh (like papa and son) and whose first name is Shanti. I assumed the dream kid must have been the sister, too, but it looks like it's someone else.

_Lots_ of revelations here, very nice!

Someone above asked what we learned of Claire's backstory: my recollection was of Mr. Bennett saying that when they deal with these cases (heroes), some go smoothly and some not-so-well. In dealing with a case years ago that didn't go well, Claire's parents were killed and the Bennetts adopted Claire.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 14, 2006)

It just occurred to me that the waitress indicated that she'd only gained her powers a few days earlier... I wonder if it was on her birthday.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> The file from Mohinder's dad's drawer says "SANJOG, Iyer", which doesn't evoke Sylar/Silar to me...



S.IYER does not envoke SYLAR, mmmmmm.


----------



## Panthanas (Nov 14, 2006)

I’m not totally convinced that Sylar is going to go after Claire.  I think he is going to go for the other blonde cheerleader who took the credit for saving the guy from the fire.  Sylar went after the waitress who had no qualms about revealing her power (although she didn’t realize it was a power).  I think he heard about her abilities so went after her.  

Now, Claire didn’t take credit for rescuing the guy from the fire…the other cheerleader did and it probably has become fairly well known now so I think Sylar is going after the other cheerleader.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 14, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> We learned:
> 
> 
> - Evil Dad knows that Sylar will kill Claire-bear tomorrow, at homecoming (how does he know that?)



The homecoming sign was in the painting.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 14, 2006)

Loved it!!!  Thankfully it looks like it won't take all season to get to the save the cheerleader part.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2006)

Panthanas said:
			
		

> I’m not totally convinced that Sylar is going to go after Claire.  I think he is going to go for the other blonde cheerleader who took the credit for saving the guy from the fire.  Sylar went after the waitress who had no qualms about revealing her power (although she didn’t realize it was a power).  I think he heard about her abilities so went after her.
> 
> Now, Claire didn’t take credit for rescuing the guy from the fire…the other cheerleader did and it probably has become fairly well known now so I think Sylar is going after the other cheerleader.




THat might be at start.  I can see Sylar killing the fake and Claire just being there and try to help her.  Then Sylar learns of her powers that way and then Claire gets in trouble.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Loved it!!!  Thankfully it looks like it won't take all season to get to the save the cheerleader part.



I get the impression that NBC did not figure this was going to be such a hit.  A lot f new shows only do 9 shows these days and hope to get picked up for the remained of the season, filming 13 if the show is picked up, to be shown after the holidays (Jan 2007).  Very few do 22 shows anymore.  As this is number 8, looks like it was done this way.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THat might be at start.  I can see Sylar killing the fake and Claire just being there and try to help her.  Then Sylar learns of her powers that way and then Claire gets in trouble.



Man, eatting the brain of a blonde cheerleader that does not have super powers, there is a dumb blonde joke here somewhere.      Guess that could explain the bad guy making stupid mistakes that allow the heroes to take him out!


----------



## dravot (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I get the impression that NBC did not figure this was going to be such a hit.  A lot f new shows only do 9 shows these days and hope to get picked up for the remained of the season, filming 13 if the show is picked up, to be shown after the holidays (Jan 2007).  Very few do 22 shows anymore.  As this is number 8, looks like it was done this way.




Agreed.  I think that saving Claire-bear is the 'halfway point' (roughly speaking), and the end of the season will be saving NYC (the world)

Actually, the more accurate tagline would be: Save the Cheerleader, Save the Network   
(stolen from something I read somewhere on the interwebs)


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

If Claire's dad knows Sylar will be going after Claire at homecoming, the next day, why does he need Issac to paint another painting. The one Issac painted already shows Claire on those concrete steps being stalked by someone. Then forcing him to take heroin again, not so nice.

I wonder what he's got on Eden, and for that fact the hatian, that they do his will.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Does Hiro save the waitress, and how far back did he go and how does he get back? Wait around for the normal flow of time or squint his eyes and travel forwards?





			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I figure he learns a very important lesson with the girl, playing with the timeline.  I also think it was only about five weeks, because that was he was gone for his first trip to New York, it went boom and he found the artist dead with his brain pan empty, just don't think he can be in the same space at the same time.  He lost five weeks and now filling in the time.  Not knowing their timeline makes it interesting.
> 
> The question, is the artist safe now because of being taken?




They just expanded the range of Hiro's timebending. It is far more than five weeks.

The waitress said she got the Japanese-English dictionary for her birthday which was six months ago. The picture showed Hiro at her birthday celebration.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> We learned:
> We verified that Matt the psi-cop and Radioactive Man have marks on them - are they the beginnings of the half-helix symbol?  I think so




Well if Matt and IIRC Ted (radioactive-man) were both taken by Evil-dad, so was Nathan, we need to see if he has a mark on his shoulder as well.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Does Hiro save the waitress, and how far back did he go and how does he get back? Wait around for the normal flow of time or squint his eyes and travel forwards?




He told Ando to count to 5 and that he would be back. Obviously that didn't happen. But he could stay in the past for how ever long he wants and then squint his way back to the diner time.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Nov 14, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> If Claire's dad knows Sylar will be going after Claire at homecoming, the next day, why does he need Issac to paint another painting.




Maybe hoping to see what Syler looks like. 

By the way, Syler is an illithid (with tentacles and all). He eats the brains to survive.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 14, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Maybe hoping to see what Syler looks like.
> 
> By the way, Syler is an illithid (with tentacles and all). He eats the brains to survive.



There was no timeline in the first painting, only her on the steps. He needed a second painting for more clarity. The second painting shows the homecoming flag.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 14, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Well if Matt and IIRC Ted (radioactive-man) were both taken by Evil-dad, so was Nathan, we need to see if he has a mark on his shoulder as well.




However, Nathan _escaped_, flying away at supersonic speeds in his jammies, to meet up with Hiro in the diner.  So, no mark for Nathan...



> He told Ando to count to 5 and that he would be back. Obviously that didn't happen. But he could stay in the past for how ever long he wants and then squint his way back to the diner time.




Well, now we get to see how twisted things become - because Ando is still living in a time where the waitress dies.  Of course, if Hiro succeeds and the waitress lives, he removes his own need to go back in time and save her...

I think this may be where he learns of the time rift problem he mentions - going back and changing his own past is probably dicey, at best...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, now we get to see how twisted things become - because Ando is still living in a time where the waitress dies.  Of course, if Hiro succeeds and the waitress lives, he removes his own need to go back in time and save her....



.... and if he doesn't go back in time to save her, she dies, so he goes back in time to save her, so she lives, then he doesn't need to go back in time to save her, but becasue he doesn't she dies..........................


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> There was no timeline in the first painting, only her on the steps. He needed a second painting for more clarity. The second painting shows the homecoming flag.




But he knew that it was going to be at homecoming before he had Eden manipulate Issac to paint another painting.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> They just expanded the range of Hiro's timebending. It is far more than five weeks.
> 
> The waitress said she got the Japanese-English dictionary for her birthday which was six months ago. The picture showed Hiro at her birthday celebration.



The question, do we ever see from what time he gets his sword from!      His tagline - I studied the art with the seven greatest Samurai ever!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 14, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> However, Nathan _escaped_, flying away at supersonic speeds in his jammies, to meet up with Hiro in the diner.  So, no mark for Nathan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be an interesting take on time travel - Ando (or at least the Ando that saw the dead waitress) is now "stranded" in time - Hiro will never return for him.

Though, no it can't work that way. Hiros change of the time line affected Ando - the photo in the background changed. There must be another reason that Hiro doesn't return punctually.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> But he knew that it was going to be at homecoming before he had Eden manipulate Issac to paint another painting.



The missing painting is the key, the one Liberman (think that was his name has - the guy we have yet to meet) that Peter was trying to get.  He has to have seen it.  Claire-bear's father did not get concerned (that we know) until Eden told him the line about saving the cheerleader and then seeing the picture Peter finished, with her brain pan empty.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2006)

*To Ponder...*

With the revealtions of a 'group' that has been monitoring the paranormal rise of homo-superior.

Here is a question to think about. Claire's 'poppa' knows of Sylar,and has stated, that no one knows where he is, period.

And considering the evidence of his travels of late, and how long they have known of him.

Will Claire be sacrificed to get the 'bigger' fish?

And Sylar is considered...a pretty BIG fish to have.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The missing painting is the key, the one Liberman (think that was his name has - the guy we have yet to meet) that Peter was trying to get.  He has to have seen it.  Claire-bear's father did not get concerned (that we know) until Eden told him the line about saving the cheerleader and then seeing the picture Peter finished, with her brain pan empty.




Linderman is his name. Liberman is the guy who won the Senate race in CT


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 14, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Will Claire be sacrificed to get the 'bigger' fish?
> 
> And Sylar is considered...a pretty BIG fish to have.




I think her father really cares about her and does not want to see harm come to her. That is why he was willing to have Issac back on the H to paint the painting the may save her life.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 14, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> With the revealtions of a 'group' that has been monitoring the paranormal rise of homo-superior.
> 
> Here is a question to think about. Claire's 'poppa' knows of Sylar,and has stated, that no one knows where he is, period.
> 
> ...



Another question, would Claire-Bear heal if her brain is placed back into her body?  

Which makes me ponder the question, where does the self reside?  Is it possible Claire-Bear's identity would be traferred to Sylar?  Crap, too deep!  Must surface for air now!


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 14, 2006)

The only thing I really didn't like about the episode was that if Daddy Dear is so concerned about Claire Bear, why doesn't he get on a plane with her and go somewhere that doen't have a stadium?


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 14, 2006)

A great episode.

The only thing I'm leery about is the number of possible time paradoxes (including the one mentioned previously regarding Hiro, and Ed Laprade's comment above). But then, I've never been a fan of time travel stuff.


----------



## JEL (Nov 15, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> They just expanded the range of Hiro's timebending. It is far more than five weeks.
> 
> The waitress said she got the Japanese-English dictionary for her birthday which was six months ago. The picture showed Hiro at her birthday celebration.




But the waitress doesn't appear to remember Hiro when he shows up at the diner.  I think it's a good indication that he can  change the past.


----------



## dravot (Nov 15, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> But the waitress doesn't appear to remember Hiro when he shows up at the diner.  I think it's a good indication that he can  change the past.




When they take Charlie's body (the waitress) out, they do a closeup on her birthday picture, and she's alone in it.

At the end of the episode, Hiro is in the picture with her.

_followup/edit: It's clear that he can change the timeline, but who knows what the consequences are_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> Evil Dad's been tracking 'heroes' for 14 years, maybe more



Watchers?







			
				atom crash said:
			
		

> Hiro may be in danger of losing his head next.



There can be only one!


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 15, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Sucks to be Radioactive Man. Anyway, I wonder what the upper limits of his powers are... could he, or Sylar if he takes the powers, blow up NYC?



Um... of course.  Is that not what Hiro saw in the future and what the paintings are showing?  It's either Radioactive Man or Sylar using RA's brain/powers.

"You wouldn't like me when I'm angry..."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 15, 2006)

It all depends on the high degree of injury. I surmise that her brain has to be in contact with the body at all times. As it was shown, that a foreign object inbedded into the skull, 'short circuits' the ability of self regeneration. Her brain holds the memory template of what her body should look like, and function.

There must be a 'current' flow that runs through her body...a more high than usual, that identifies any damage areas that occur that need repairs or return it back to the original state.

Keep in mind, her pain threshold is quite, quite, high (example:chest cavity opened). If she ever loses her head...it is good chance, that will be it for her. Fini'




			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Another question, would Claire-Bear heal if her brain is placed back into her body?
> 
> Which makes me ponder the question, where does the self reside?  Is it possible Claire-Bear's identity would be traferred to Sylar?  Crap, too deep!  Must surface for air now!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 15, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> The only thing I really didn't like about the episode was that if Daddy Dear is so concerned about Claire Bear, why doesn't he get on a plane with her and go somewhere that doen't have a stadium?



Maybe because it would raise too many questions and possibly bring to light that he has done something he would have to answer for...does his bosses know about Claire-bear?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 15, 2006)

I just want to comment that, with the exception of episodes she wasn't in, I think this was the first one where Claire didn't have some horrible accident.


----------



## Grymar (Nov 15, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Though, no it can't work that way. Hiros change of the time line affected Ando - the photo in the background changed. There must be another reason that Hiro doesn't return punctually.




My guess is that he has to avoid having two selfs in the same place at the same time.  I think we will find that he walk into the diner shortly having lived through the past six months.  He speaks excellent English and he will probably have to decide if his girlfriend lives or dies.  My bet...for some reason he has to let her die.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 15, 2006)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Um... of course.  Is that not what Hiro saw in the future and what the paintings are showing?  It's either Radioactive Man or Sylar using RA's brain/powers.




Well, it certainly kfollows the "If you put a gun on stage in act one..." logic. 



			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> There must be a 'current' flow that runs through her body...a more high than usual, that identifies any damage areas that occur that need repairs or return it back to the original state.




Dude, don't ruin it by trying to explain it.  It's a _superpower_.  Like jokes and frogs, they don't stand up well to dissection and explanation.


----------



## Victim (Nov 15, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> The only thing I really didn't like about the episode was that if Daddy Dear is so concerned about Claire Bear, why doesn't he get on a plane with her and go somewhere that doen't have a stadium?




Claire isn't in danger because she goes to a stadium.  She's in danger because someone is trying to kill her.  Changing the circumstances without addressing the root cause (ie, Sylar) will just invalidate the information they have from the paintings without diminishing the danger.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 15, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, it certainly follows the "If you put a gun on stage in act one..." logic.



But it's even better than that - we can connect the dots ourselves. I think one of the nice things with Heroes is that they show us things and we can make often easily make connections, but they never tell us these things in the face (like having a character say "Ah, so you must be the guy that will blow up New York"), trusting that we are at least smart enough to make the easy ones... Sure, part of this is only due to the pacing (the characters can't make these connections yet, since they are not aware of all things)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 15, 2006)

The 'Ole my god you'll kill Kill Kenny" charm has been broken.  


			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I just want to comment that, with the exception of episodes she wasn't in, I think this was the first one where Claire didn't have some horrible accident.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 15, 2006)

Since from the issue of X-Men 109# landed in my hands.

Scientific explanations was fostered through comics and sci-fi RPGs...forgive me.  


			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, it certainly kfollows the "If you put a gun on stage in act one..." logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't ruin it by trying to explain it.  It's a _superpower_.  Like jokes and frogs, they don't stand up well to dissection and explanation.


----------



## Felon (Nov 16, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The question, do we ever see from what time he gets his sword from!      His tagline - I studied the art with the seven greatest Samurai ever!




Well, Sylar removes the heads of his victims with one smooth stroke of _something_ that's really sharp.

It's quite interesting to watch how folks have come to accept certain things are proven facts when they definitely are *not*.  We have no evidence that Sylar eats brain. We have no evidence that he has powers other than mind-over-matter. Is the "power absorption" theory based entirely off of seeing that one of his victims was frozen? That's hardly conclusive--in fact, that could just be another facet of mind-over-matter.

Now, what's the deal with this Sean Bean nonsense? I mean, not just the rumor that Sylar might be played by him. I know about that but what I don't get is...what's the big flippin' deal about Sean Bean? Other than him playing one of the many minor characters in the LotR movies, has he done anything else that really makes the possibility of his appearance in Heroes a point of interest?

This is what Wikipedia mentions as his notable roles:
Mellors in Lady Chatterley (1993)
Major Richard Sharpe in Sharpe (1993-1997)
Alec Trevelyan in Goldeneye (1995)
Boromir in The Lord of the Rings film trilogy (2001-2003)

I'm not seeing where so many people should even know the guy's name.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 16, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> I know about that but what I don't get is...what's the big flippin' deal about Sean Bean? Other than him playing one of the many minor characters in the LotR movies, has he done anything else that really makes the possibility of his appearance in Heroes a point of interest?
> 
> This is what Wikipedia mentions as his notable roles:
> Mellors in Lady Chatterley (1993)
> ...





Well, omitting the glaring fact of how many people actually saw LotR, he was also in Patriot Games (as the major bad guy), Silent Hill, National Treasure (another bad guy role), Troy, Ronin, The Island (bad guy), just to name a few other films the highly incomplete Wiki may not have listed.    That's actually quite a lot of exposure for most actors.   Most of those movies were high profile as well.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 16, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, Sylar removes the heads of his victims with one smooth stroke of _something_ that's really sharp.




_Psi-knife_

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 16, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> _Psi-knife_
> 
> That's all I have to say.






Or he just telekinetically grabbed something (s) and did it......


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 16, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Or he just telekinetically grabbed something (s) and did it......




I don't think you can find something sharp enough to cleave through a human skull without causing the victim to even flinch just lying around. I mean she didn't even show the slightest bit of impact motion, there was no transfer of kinetic energy.


----------



## Felon (Nov 16, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I don't think you can find something sharp enough to cleave through a human skull without causing the victim to even flinch just lying around. I mean she didn't even show the slightest bit of impact motion, there was no transfer of kinetic energy.




So, like I intimated, it would have to be something nastily sharp to top a person's head like an egg...like a katana that might wind up in Hiro's possession.


----------



## Felon (Nov 16, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Well, omitting the glaring fact of how many people actually saw LotR, he was also in Patriot Games (as the major bad guy), Silent Hill, National Treasure (another bad guy role), Troy, Ronin, The Island (bad guy), just to name a few other films the highly incomplete Wiki may not have listed.    That's actually quite a lot of exposure for most actors.   Most of those movies were high profile as well.



/shrug 

Meh. Still sounds like much ado about a minor actor that doesn't rate much more than scale. But I suppose exaggeration is the entire point of hype.

Let me know when the rumor mill churns out that Sylar will be played by Screech from Saved by the Bell. Now that's a high-profile actor!

hehehe


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 16, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Let me know when the rumor mill churns out that Sylar will be played by Screech from Saved by the Bell. Now that's a high-profile actor!



That would certainly dispose of any respect I have for this show.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> So, like I intimated, it would have to be something nastily sharp to top a person's head like an egg...like a katana that might wind up in Hiro's possession.



Or being used by his evil twin from the future/past/alternate timeline, he stops time for a nano second to freeze the target, slice goes the blade, and evil twin hero walks away with brain in pocket.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 16, 2006)

Given that we don't know for CERTAIN that Syler takes the brains to take the power of the person, I will still make that assumption. Its import because of my crazy theory depends on it. Syler is really Peter.
Peter can assume the power of any hero...temporarily.  Peter wants to do good but cannot, apparently, do anything on his own. He MUST rely on another hero. I propose that something TRAMATIC happens to him BECAUSE he is otherwise helpless/normal (Future Hiro says he gets a scar). He finds out he can assume the power of a hero by taking their brain. Of course, all this presupposes he gets the ability to go back in time so that he can assume the powers necessary to prevent that TRAMATIC EVENT. The Future Hiro doesn't know Syler=Peter when Hiro goes back in time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 16, 2006)

We also do not really know if Hiro can change the future.  The time he saved the girl from the truck, he was reading from the comic he brought back from the future (does this work with people, maybe we will learn later), the comic told him what he would do.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 16, 2006)

Panthanas said:
			
		

> I’m not totally convinced that Sylar is going to go after Claire.  I think he is going to go for the other blonde cheerleader who took the credit for saving the guy from the fire.  Sylar went after the waitress who had no qualms about revealing her power (although she didn’t realize it was a power).  I think he heard about her abilities so went after her.
> 
> Now, Claire didn’t take credit for rescuing the guy from the fire…the other cheerleader did and it probably has become fairly well known now so I think Sylar is going after the other cheerleader.



That is a good assumption. I would go with it. I also agree with Cro. I think Sylar will start with her and discover Claire in the process.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Nov 16, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> We also do not really know if Hiro can change the future.




In the future, Ando said that Hiro had been missing for five weeks, which now isn't the case.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 16, 2006)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> In the future, Ando said that Hiro had been missing for five weeks, which now isn't the case.



He creates new time lines. In one future he is gone five weeks. 

Could be a continuity error.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 16, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a good assumption. I would go with it. I also agree with Cro. I think Sylar will start with her and discover Claire in the process.




In the previews for next week
[sblock] they show Sylar back handing Claire into a wall and stalking towards some one else, could be the other cheerleader[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Nov 16, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> In the previews for next week
> [sblock] they show Sylar back handing Claire into a wall and stalking towards some one else, could be the other cheerleader[/sblock]



I missed the preview of next week. I actually missed some of this weeks. I'll have to catch it tomorrow on Scifi.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 16, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Like jokes and frogs, they don't stand up well to dissection and explanation.




Jokes and Frogs... I like that.

In the wikipedia entry on Claire there in a section kvectching about how she regenerated after she was dead. No, in real terms that is not possible, no matter ones genetic code. But then genetics should not allow an individual to manipulate the fourth diminsion (time) by squinting their eyes or emit megarads of radation everytime they got grumpy. And I know something about being grumpy.

It is all what Hitchcock called a McGuffin and what Whedon calls a flobotnym... Just something to get the plot moving and an excuse to torment the characters.

Where Claire's Dad's (does he have a name?) activities limited to saving her, then I would say he was possibly good but being ruthless to save his daughter. However, he appears to be part of some large cabal (I'm using the word in a non-mystical sense) trying to collect "heroes" for some reason.

And I'll bet this here shinny penny I've got in my pocket that Sylar is not simply collecting power, but thinks he's one some rightious mission to stop evil creatures or genetic monsters.

And I also think Niki and Senator wanna-be will fall closer to his camp than to any other side.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 16, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Where Claire's Dad's (does he have a name?)




Yeah, Mr. Bennet


----------



## Felon (Nov 16, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> Given that we don't know for CERTAIN that Syler takes the brains to take the power of the person, I will still make that assumption. Its import because of my crazy theory depends on it. Syler is really Peter.




Heh. I posted that theory myself some weeks back.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 16, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Heh. I posted that theory myself some weeks back.




Cool! It seemed so obvious to me I could beleive no one else had posted it. 

Of course it might be a little TOO obvious.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 16, 2006)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a good assumption. I would go with it. I also agree with Cro. I think Sylar will start with her and discover Claire in the process.





What would be amusing is if the other cheerleader did indeed have some hidden ability and she and her abilities are the ones the "save the cheerleader" line Hiro mentioned is what he actually meant.    It probably isn't the case, but would be a nice twist nonetheless.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a pet theory about Sylar that is probably wrong anyway, but I'd thought I'd share.

Sylar's original power - not all the ones he's taken - isn't telekinesis.  His original power is to detect and find other heroes.  Somehow from there he and Papa Sureshg figured out he could take powers.

My only bit of evidence for this theory is that he has a copy of the map - but it only lists places.  The exception is Nathan, IIRC - but how would he know Nathan has a power unless he can detect it?  That is what Sylar and Papa Suresh were working on when they started investigating the heroes.

It could also be why Bennett wants Sylar - not to kill him, but to use him.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 16, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I have a pet theory about Sylar that is probably wrong anyway, but I'd thought I'd share.
> 
> Sylar's original power - not all the ones he's taken - isn't telekinesis.  His original power is to detect and find other heroes.  Somehow from there he and Papa Suresh figured out he could take powers.
> 
> ...




The problem with that theory is that it appears that Sylar is trying to kill the paranormals. If he could detect powers, we would have seen the end of Hiro when he went to the restroom. Hiro wasn't suspicious at that point, and it doesn't seem to take Sylar long at all to take off the skullcap.


----------



## dravot (Nov 16, 2006)

I still don't see why people think that Sylar is taking people's powers.  I have yet to see any evidence of that.


----------



## JEL (Nov 16, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> The problem with that theory is that it appears that Sylar is trying to kill the paranormals. If he could detect powers, we would have seen the end of Hiro when he went to the restroom. Hiro wasn't suspicious at that point, and it doesn't seem to take Sylar long at all to take off the skullcap.




He had a copy of Dr. Saresh's map in his apartment.  That's how he knows where the other heroes are.  Plus, there was a brief glimpse of Sylar's birth anouncement (Paul Sylar, born 1962), so the "he's Peter" theory really doesn't hold water either.


----------



## JEL (Nov 16, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I still don't see why people think that Sylar is taking people's powers.  I have yet to see any evidence of that.




It's people trying to explain why he lobotomizes his victims.  I don't buy it either.


----------



## bodhi (Nov 17, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> I still don't see why people think that Sylar is taking people's powers.  I have yet to see any evidence of that.



"Hannibal Lecter with TK" is kinda dull[1]. Even more so if he's not eating the brains, and just collecting them in Pyrex jars.

But if he's hunting and killer supers, and eating their brains (slobber munch glomph), and gaining their powers (I know kung fu!), well then, he's a *SUPERVILLAIN!* And clearly, if he has the powers of multiple supers, it's gonna take a team of supers to take him down.

If he's just a teek (albeit very powerful and skilled), then the Haitian Mindwipe ought to be able to take him, given favorable circumstances.

[1] In this context. If Lecter developed TK in his own ficton, that could be interesting.


----------



## BRP2 (Nov 17, 2006)

There can be multiple Hiro's at once. When he teleports/goes through time, it is his current self that is moving. So this means there can be two Hiros at once... there already has. There was a Hiro is Vegas while there was (future) Hiro in New York.

While Hiro and Ando are moving about in Japan, the Hiro we know now is going back in time to save the girl. When he completes his job, he can go back to the time where he last left and there will be one Hiro again. Any later, and Hiro will have gone missing.


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> He had a copy of Dr. Saresh's map in his apartment.  That's how he knows where the other heroes are.  Plus, there was a brief glimpse of Sylar's birth anouncement (Paul Sylar, born 1962), so the "he's Peter" theory really doesn't hold water either.




Sylar's map was way better than the Dr.'s.  Either he somehow has access to more/better info than Saresh, or he's willing to accept more errors.

The fact that there was once a Paul Sylar doesn't mean that he's the person we know as Sylar.  Peter traveling back into the past is going to need some kind of ID.  But yeah, it is a stretch.

Mr. Mindwipe couldn't take Nathan.  It seems to take him awhile to work his power.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't get this "Peter is Sylar" thing. Where does Peter get permanent TK powers? Unless you also subscribe to the brain-eating theory, I guess, but then the combo seems pretty far-fetched.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 17, 2006)

bodhiBut if he's hunting and killer supers said:
			
		

> SUPERVILLAIN![/b] And clearly, if he has the powers of multiple supers, it's gonna take a team of supers to take him down.




The Powers That Be have stated he's the villain for Season 1.

Also, while I don't subscibe to the "Peter is Sylar" theory, a Peter vs. Sylar showdown would be interesting, as Peter could leech all the powers Sylar has - TK, memory, cryogenics, and whatever else.  Peter is, especially in relation to Sylar, the most powerful of the heroes, by far.



			
				dravot said:
			
		

> I still don't see why people think that Sylar is taking people's powers. I have yet to see any evidence of that.




Evidence:

A) He can find the heroes.  He has a map, yes, better than Chandra Suresh's, but there are 6 million people in NYC - how does he find Nathan specifically?  Not to mention the little girl, not to mention Charlie.  He has a bunch of pins on that chart that are only cities, not people.  Nathan is the exception, not the rule.  He can detect heroes.

B) There are TWO powers expressed at the first crime scene - cryogenics and telekinesis.  Yes, you could argue the cryogenics was teke, but that opens up a gigantic can of plot holes (why didn't he freeze Matt or Clea, among others).

C) Why remove the brains at all?  If the goal is simply to kill heroes, he can do it easily.  Yet, on three occasions (future-Isaac, Matt's first scene, Charlie) he specificaly takes the brains.  Why?  The answer (spec) - save the cheerleader, save the world.  With Claire's power, he is virtually unstoppable.  (not spec) We know at least two (Isaac and Charlie) have abilties.  Coupled with point A, it's only logical he can specifically locate/detect heroes.

D) We know that a blow to the brain negates, at least, Claire's regen.  That strongly suggests (though I admit, not proves) that the brain is the focus/center of the powers.

Really, it's the only theory that fits everything we've seen so far in a logical manner, as of yet.  It explains why Claire is important, why the brains are taken, why Papa Suresh and Sylar are working together, how he can pinpoint specific people.

Also, I don't think Ted escaped, I think Sylar got him, leading towards the big boom.


----------



## lrsach01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I don't get this "Peter is Sylar" thing. Where does Peter get permanent TK powers? Unless you also subscribe to the brain-eating theory, I guess, but then the combo seems pretty far-fetched.




That's the assumption I made when I posted the theory. 

As for Sylar "Stealing" powers, it just seems that he has multiple powers. He has shown some sort of shield against bullets or else healing ability (cop shot him), levitation or flight, and TK....am I missing anything?  All other Heroes seem to have just one power. Yes...weak evidence...but its fun.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 17, 2006)

Saw this on superherohype.com



> Eccleston to Appear on Heroes
> 
> TV Guide's Michael Ausiello has a casting scoop for Heroes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 17, 2006)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> That's the assumption I made when I posted the theory.
> 
> As for Sylar "Stealing" powers, it just seems that he has multiple powers. He has shown some sort of shield against bullets or else healing ability (cop shot him), levitation or flight, and TK....am I missing anything?  All other Heroes seem to have just one power. Yes...weak evidence...but its fun.



 He could probably accomplish all that with just TK alone.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 17, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> He could probably accomplish all that with just TK alone.



Man, I must be missing something. I was under the assumption that we havn't even seen Sylar? Which episode was this?


----------



## dravot (Nov 17, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Man, I must be missing something. I was under the assumption that we havn't even seen Sylar? Which episode was this?




When Sylar tried to kill/kidnap the little girl from the FBI building.  Matt-the-psicop shot him, knocking him down.  We 'assumed' that he killed/wounded Sylar, but then Sylar left by jumping/flying out of a shaft.

(this ignores the concept that the deep-secure part of the FBI building is directly attached to steam tunnels     )


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 17, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> [A] Peter vs. Sylar showdown would be interesting, as Peter could leech all the powers Sylar has - TK, memory, cryogenics, and whatever else.  Peter is, especially in relation to Sylar, the most powerful of the heroes, by far.



Yeah, but Peter wouldn't necessarily be a challenge for Sylar. Just because Peter gains the powers doesn't mean he'd know what to do with them (or at least, be as effective as he could be). And since he doesn't suppress the powers in other people (as seen in the flying with Nathan bit), Sylar would be full up and--theoretically--able to best use them, having had practice.

Peter definitely is the most powerful, though, if his powers work the way people think they do.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 17, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Peter wouldn't necessarily be a challenge for Sylar. Just because Peter gains the powers doesn't mean he'd know what to do with them (or at least, be as effective as he could be). And since he doesn't suppress the powers in other people (as seen in the flying with Nathan bit), Sylar would be full up and--theoretically--able to best use them, having had practice.
> 
> Peter definitely is the most powerful, though, if his powers work the way people think they do.



But we also do not know how many powers Peter can hold and use, if he mimics all the powers he comes into contact within say a hour, he can have a hell of a lot of powers and Saylar's, he is the ultimate 'team' player.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 17, 2006)

We also don't know how long he can hold the powers . . . Goodness, if he has _control_ over how long he has them (or if they have some sort of use- or other-non-variable-dependent timing), he'd be nigh unstoppable. He'd have the luxury of learning how to best use the powers he steals, which is what he lacks now (assuming that he can hold them for more than a few minutes and that he can hold more than one or two at a time).


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 17, 2006)

If Hiro doesn't save the waitress, Charlie, Sylar will be a lot harder to deal with. However, Sylar having her power in a confrontation with Peter would probably be the one thing that would allow Peter to survive such an encounter.

Charlie's power is far more than just an enhanced memory. I would call it hypercognition. The memory is just the easiest, and most visible aspect to demonstrate. It takes a lot more than just memory to learn things as quickly as she was.

That ability to speed learn would be the only way Peter could gain conscious effective use of the powers that normally require practice to control well.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 17, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Charlie's power is far more than just an enhanced memory. I would call it hypercognition. The memory is just the easiest, and most visible aspect to demonstrate. It takes a lot more than just memory to learn things as quickly as she was.



Indeed, and to even learn things she's _not_ actually exposed to. It's done endearingly, but it's actually a pretty big deal when Hiro points out that one of the things she says, that he's sweet, isn't in the book. It's possible, of course, that he meant that part of the book, but it's possible that she's picking up knowledge that isn't even directly presented.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 17, 2006)

I know who Sylar is.

He’s Dr. Neuman, from “House of Frankenstein,” who in that movie wanted to take brains and steal brains and transplant brains and so forth and so on. Indeed, his solution to all his problems in that movie apparently involved getting his hands on other people’s brains.

Brains…

Silliness aside, the theory that Peter Petrelli and Sylar are the same person does not feel thematically right for the show. The programs has not demonstrated a tendency to lay in that kind of tragedy, nor being that hopelessly convoluted. Honestly, I have trouble following that line of thought and I’ve been into fantasy/science fiction for years. How much trouble will Joe Normal have trying to wrap his brains around the concept?

More brains…

I also say the way Niki Sanders evil personality (Iki Sanders) and Nathan Petrelli will assist Sylar, sooner or later. It is just they way they perceive their best interests.

The waitress was named “Charlie,” and she apparently possessed some kind of eidetic memory power. It may have been augmented by a low grade telepathy or powerful intuition, allowing her to learn language elements she had not been exposed to…

…but not apparently letting her know someone was going to open her head like a can of Spam and steal her brains.

Who is going to be the fist to die, among the reoccurring characters?

Edit: An interesting wrinkle is that Sylar is apparently the same man who murdered Mohinder's father – the same watch in seen in the diner and in the cab, wrapped around a hairy wrist. However, he apparently battered that man to death and broke his neck. He did not, however, open his head and take his brain. Further, he committed the murder with his bare hands and not with telekinesis.

At least, that is the way it unfolded in the dream.


----------



## JEL (Nov 17, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Sylar's map was way better than the Dr.'s.  Either he somehow has access to more/better info than Saresh, or he's willing to accept more errors.




The key is obviously the computer program that Dr. Saresh has.  Sylar was apparently able to decipher it.  I imagine we'll have to wait 'til Micah gets a hold of it before any of the heroes will be able to understand it.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Nov 18, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Saw this on superherohype.com




Fantastic!


----------



## Felon (Nov 19, 2006)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Peter wouldn't necessarily be a challenge for Sylar. Just because Peter gains the powers doesn't mean he'd know what to do with them (or at least, be as effective as he could be). And since he doesn't suppress the powers in other people (as seen in the flying with Nathan bit), Sylar would be full up and--theoretically--able to best use them, having had practice.




Yes, but the theoretical tends to mean squat in good-guy/bad-guy fights. The villain is often more intelligent and experienced than the hero, yet the hero triumphs anyway through sheer gumption. That's what would happen here.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 19, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Yes, but the theoretical tends to mean squat in good-guy/bad-guy fights. The villain is often more intelligent and experienced than the hero, yet the hero triumphs anyway through sheer gumption. That's what would happen here.



 Typically, the hero needs his/her companions to pull off such a feat.  Usually some outside force would give the hero a second wind to combat the villain.  And the way the show is going it will take a team effort to take out the Big Bad.  And I'm not just talking about Peter absorbing the other characters powers.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 19, 2006)

dravot said:
			
		

> When Sylar tried to kill/kidnap the little girl from the FBI building.  Matt-the-psicop shot him, knocking him down.  We 'assumed' that he killed/wounded Sylar, but then Sylar left by jumping/flying out of a shaft.
> 
> (this ignores the concept that the deep-secure part of the FBI building is directly attached to steam tunnels     )



sigh... i have missed one episode of the show. I am betting that this is that one episode. Talk about something very important.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 19, 2006)

A couple observations:

First, I've suddenly realized that there's one painting Isaac did that has me... confused I guess.  I'm just not sure where it fits into things.  It's the one that looks like a solar eclipse.  I suppose it just means that there will be a solar eclipse during/around the big showdown, unless it's supposed to be a painting of... I dunno, the entire Earth having it's surface scorched by nukes?

Second, have you noticed how difficult it is for people to remember these characters NAMES?  I have the same problem but figured out why - nobody USES the names of other characters on the show much, or at all.  Because they are only just starting to interact with each other personally rather than through remote plot connections the characters names just don't get USED much.  Exceptions being Matt and Claire who are addressed directly more often than other characters.  Just something odd that struck me.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 19, 2006)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> First, I've suddenly realized that there's one painting Isaac did that has me... confused I guess.  I'm just not sure where it fits into things.  It's the one that looks like a solar eclipse.  I suppose it just means that there will be a solar eclipse during/around the big showdown, unless it's supposed to be a painting of... I dunno, the entire Earth having it's surface scorched by nukes?




We're led to believe the eclipse Isaac painted is the one that opened the series.



> Second, have you noticed how difficult it is for people to remember these characters NAMES?




Clea DuVall's character is the one that always gets me.  Audrey, but only because I finally looked it up yesterday.  Nonetheless, I too have found it difficult to remember anyone's names.  All the main characters I've got, and Zach, Audrey, and Ando.  Still, damned if I can remember Nathan's wife's name, or Matt's wife's name.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 19, 2006)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> First, I've suddenly realized that there's one painting Isaac did that has me... confused I guess.




The eclipse might well have something to do with these people gaining their abilities. The symbol for the show, behind the beginning credit, is an eclipse, and that's what we first see in the first episode. We might know more after next Monday's episode, which is a flashback to six months ago.



			
				Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Second, have you noticed how difficult it is for people to remember these characters NAMES?




Nope.


----------

